# Will Sinodinos give us some relief?



## rumpole (18 March 2014)

Craig Thomsom was suspended from the Labor party pending corruption investigations.

Why should not Arthur Sinodinus suffer the same fate in the Liberal Party and be stood down from all duties ?


----------



## trainspotter (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

For what ? Sitting on the board of the AWH which was linked to Eddie Obeid 



> The ICAC is examining allegations that the Obeids were ‘‘secret stakeholders’’ in AWH and that Mr Obeid corruptly lobbied *Labor colleagues* on behalf of the company. The inquiry heard the family stood to make up to $60 million if the government entered into a partnership with AWH.




Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/icac-arth...ldings-deal-20140317-34x89.html#ixzz2wGpoVpuS


----------



## rumpole (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



trainspotter said:


> For what ? Sitting on the board of the AWH which was linked to Eddie Obeid
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/icac-arth...ldings-deal-20140317-34x89.html#ixzz2wGpoVpuS




He's under investigation by ICAC. A cloud is hanging over him.


----------



## trainspotter (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> He's under investigation by ICAC. A cloud is hanging over him.




Nope .. he is being called as a witness to ICAC ... get ya facts straight 



> There has been no evidence of corrupt activity by Senator Sinodinos and his parliamentary colleagues and members of the business community have praised his ethics and conduct.




http://www.news.com.au/national/gov...n-worth-millions/story-fncynjr2-1226857906283


----------



## rumpole (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



> There has been no evidence of corrupt activity by Senator Sinodinos and his parliamentary colleagues and members of the business community have praised his ethics and conduct.




What a surprise that his mates are building him up.


----------



## trainspotter (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> What a surprise that his mates are building him up.




Unlike Labor to boost their corrupt mates then isn't it?



> "(Opposition Leader Bill) Shorten and federal Labor need to stop providing protection for the likes of Mr McDonald," Senator Abetz said. "A true leader would refuse any funding from a union with such an horrendous history.
> 
> "Labor's refusal to embrace the need for the ABCC can only be explained by *Mr Shorten's addiction to the CFMEU's campaign money* and votes at Labor conferences."




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ion-1m-in-fines/story-fn59noo3-1226788512386#

Have a look here for more Labor corruption http://gooseinlabour.com/category/labor-corruption/


----------



## Calliope (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



trainspotter said:


> Unlike Labor to boost their corrupt mates then isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think that what rumpole is trying to tell us trainspotter, is that while shonky and often illegal behaviour is expected from the likes of Gillard, Shorten, Thomson and union leaders like Joe McDonald etc, whose skullduggery skills have been honed in the unions and among Labor lawyers, it is naturally a shock to him that a Liberal senator could have "a cloud hanging over him".

Rumpy is having problems coning to grips with this and is seeking "some relief" from fellow members. It is, no doubt, a pleasant surprise and a "relief" to him that Arthur Sinodinus's colleagues are backing him up.


----------



## rumpole (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



Calliope said:


> I think that what rumpole is trying to tell us trainspotter, is that while shonky and often illegal behaviour is expected from the likes of Gillard, Shorten, Thomson and union leaders like Joe McDonald etc, whose skullduggery skills have been honed in the unions and among Labor lawyers, it is naturally a shock to him that a Liberal senator could have "a cloud hanging over him".
> 
> Rumpy is having problems coning to grips with this and is seeking "some relief" from fellow members. It is, no doubt, a pleasant surprise and a "relief" to him that Arthur Sinodinus's colleagues are backing him up.




What I'm after is consistency of treatment for people under investigation on whatever side of politics. Those who screamed loudly about Thomson should do the same with Sinodonis until such time as it's evident he has no case to answer.


----------



## Bintang (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> What I'm after is consistency of treatment for people under investigation on whatever side of politics. Those who screamed loudly about Thomson should do the same with Sinodonis until such time as it's evident he has no case to answer.




*Those who (quite rightly) screamed loudest about Thomson were the ordinary, lowly paid members of the HSU who got so badly ripped off.*
I'm not sure they would have as much motivation to scream loudly about Sinodonis but I suppose you could try writing directly to their union and invite them to do so. It will be interesting to see the reaction.


----------



## trainspotter (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> What I'm after is consistency of treatment for people under investigation on whatever side of politics. Those who screamed loudly about Thomson should do the same with Sinodonis until such time as it's evident he has no case to answer.




Thomson had that much evidence against him and was in a big river in Egypt ... Denial.

Sinodinos is accused of sitting on the AWH board and is being called as a witness to ICAC ... nothing more.



> Greens Leader Christine Milne agreed “people are innocent until proven guilty”, but she believes the tables have turned.
> “Tony Abbott is getting back exactly what he did to Julia Gillard when the first allegations were made about Peter Slipper and Craig Thomson* so it’s a tit for tat*,” she told Sky News.




http://www.news.com.au/national/gov...n-worth-millions/story-fncynjr2-1226857906283


----------



## rumpole (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



Bintang said:


> *Those who (quite rightly) screamed loudest about Thomson were the ordinary, lowly paid members of the HSU who got so badly ripped off.*
> I'm not sure they would have as much motivation to scream loudly about Sinodonis but I suppose you could try writing directly to their union and invite them to do so. It will be interesting to see the reaction.




So you don't consider Aboott and Pyne running out of Parliament to avoid getting Thomsons vote a demonstration against him ?

They didn't give him much benefit of the doubt.


----------



## drsmith (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> So you don't consider Aboott and Pyne running out of Parliament to avoid getting Thomsons vote a demonstration against him ?
> 
> They didn't give him much benefit of the doubt.



The evidence against Craig Thomson by that stage was overwhelming. 

Labor knew this as did the independents Tony Windsor and Rob Oakeshott who supported them in government. Craig though was critical to the balance of power in the lower house and thus the stability of that government.


----------



## Bintang (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> So you don't consider Aboott and Pyne running out of Parliament to avoid getting Thomsons vote a demonstration against him ?
> 
> They didn't give him much benefit of the doubt.




Don't know how that is in anyway relevant to the gist of my post.
You appear to be implying that the only people who screamed loudly about Thompson were those on the conservative side of politics. Well the HSU members screamed loudly and one would assume that their political allegiance is normally to the Labor party - at least before Thomson's deeds became public knowledge. But with the benefit of hindsight maybe some of them have even changed their allegiance by now. I certainly would if I had been in their shoes.


----------



## Calliope (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> They didn't give him much benefit of the doubt.




And they were right. It is strange to see you still defending Thomson even after he was convicted.:screwy:

All those who knew this character and didn't give him the "benefit of a doubt" were vindicated. Those who proclaimed his innocence, including Gillard, ended up with egg on their faces.


----------



## rumpole (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



Calliope said:


> And they were right. It is strange to see you still defending Thomson even after he was convicted.:screwy:
> 
> All those who knew this character and didn't give him the "benefit of a doubt" were vindicated. Those who proclaimed his innocence, including Gillard, ended up with egg on their faces.




You have a strange conception of "benefit of the doubt". It's supposed to occur BEFORE a verdict, not after it.


----------



## drsmith (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

The only doubt about Craig Thomson was the viability of the former government in the absence of his presence in the parliament.


----------



## Calliope (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> You have a strange conception of "benefit of the doubt". It's supposed to occur BEFORE a verdict, not after it.




"Benefit of the doubt" is just a legal expression. In real life it is nonsense.. If you gave Thomson "the benefit of the doubt"  in the face of all the evidence, you are very naive indeed. I think you are the only fan and true believer he has left. Even his wife can't stand him. Wives are not in the habit of "giving benefit of the doubt" to husbands who spend union funds on call girls. Only a gullible rumpy would do that.


----------



## Bintang (18 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



Calliope said:


> " .... Wives are not in the habit of "giving benefit of the doubt" to husbands who spend *union* funds on call girls. Only a gullible rumpy would do that.




I don't think wives are in the habit of "giving benefit of the doubt" to husbands who spend* their own * funds on call girls either.


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



drsmith said:


> The only doubt about Craig Thomson was the viability of the former government in the absence of his presence in the parliament.




And still they got their policies through?  We are gullible aren't we?


----------



## drsmith (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

The Australian's Dennis Shanahan, 



> ARTHUR Sinodinos should step aside as Assistant Treasurer.
> 
> And the sooner the better.
> 
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...t-have-a-choice/story-e6frg75f-1226858541973#

SMH's Mark Kenny,



> *Tony Abbott's surprise cabinet call on Arthur Sinodinos proves shrewd*
> 
> When Tony Abbott named his cabinet after last year's election, the dearth of women was striking.
> 
> ...




IIRC, Arthur Sinodinos was also third on the Coalition NSW senate ticket at the last election and only just made it.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



drsmith said:


> IIRC, Arthur Sinodinos was also third on the Coalition NSW senate ticket at the last election and only just made it.




The way he has saddled up with the banks with regard to super is not a good look either.
I doubt his integrity. Maybe he should just go.


----------



## drsmith (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

Arthur Sinodinos's statement to the Senate on Feb 28 2013 is from page 1397 to page 1400 of the following senate hansard transcript.

http://parlinfo.aph.gov.au/parlInfo...ds/bbf08272-5de4-436c-9325-d389def0cc1c/0000"

The size isn't as bad as the above page numbers suggest. It starts at page 1243.


----------



## Julia (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



Knobby22 said:


> The way he has saddled up with the banks with regard to super is not a good look either.
> I doubt his integrity. Maybe he should just go.



This really bothers me also.   

I don't believe any amount of regulation will ensure no repeat of such as Storm Financial, but it's at the very least not a good look to remove what was widely seen as some measure of protection for clients.


----------



## rumpole (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



Julia said:


> This really bothers me also.
> 
> I don't believe any amount of regulation will ensure no repeat of such as Storm Financial, but it's at the very least not a good look to remove what was widely seen as some measure of protection for clients.




Yes I agree. I saw Sinodinus trying to justify removal of protections by saying it will encourage people to be more "financially literate". Well I wonder what financial advisors are there for if not to use their professional expertise to advise people whose speciality is not in financial management ?. 

Do we all need to do courses in medicine before we see our doctor, or courses in law before we see a solicitor ?

Silly argument.


----------



## rumpole (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

He's just stood down.


----------



## drsmith (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

Arthur Sinodinos on the ICAC hearing just prior to QT in the Reps, 



> While this process is underway I will therefore be standing aside as Assistant Treasurer.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-19/arthur-sinodinos-stands-aside-as-assistant-treasurer/5331388

The timing comes as no surprise.


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



rumpole said:


> He's just stood down.




Which is more than Craig Thomson did


----------



## rumpole (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



trainspotter said:


> Which is more than Craig Thomson did




Thomson's wife must be something special. Standing up for him after all that's been revealed. He doesn't deserve her.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-...ed27-family-man-sorry-for-hurt-he-has/5331044


----------



## drsmith (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

To me, the first thing Arthur Sinodinus has to explain is the circumstances behind this,



> AWH paid Senator Sinodinos $200,000 for 100 hours of work per year, according to ICAC evidence.



If he can't, he's just another snout in the public trough.

I suspect that only rewarding the "highly regarded" Sinodinos with a junior ministry when the Coalition came to office was to some extent insurance against his former AWH role becoming a political problem. So early in the government's term, the loss of a junior minister (should it prove to be long term) wouldn't be in isolation a long term political problem. 

The Senate rerun in WA however complicates that and obviously would not have been anticipated by any political strategist. Sinodinos obviously is still yet to have his day(s) at the ICAC hearing so until then it's too early to pass final judgement.

One thing that is clear though is that the Obeid's tried to curry favour from both sides of the political divide and as it currently stands, Arthur Sinodinos currently looks like a skeleton in the Coalition closet from that.


----------



## IFocus (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



drsmith said:


> To me, the first thing Arthur Sinodinus has to explain is the circumstances behind this,
> 
> 
> If he can't, he's just another snout in the public trough.
> ...




NSW it all started with the Rum Corps and never ended, party affiliation is no boundary to the corruption that exists on Australia's eastern sea board.

Bit shocked actually about what's been revealed so far being a blue blood Liberal.


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



IFocus said:


> NSW it all started with the Rum Corps and never ended, party affiliation is no boundary to the corruption that exists on Australia's eastern sea board.
> 
> Bit shocked actually about what's been revealed so far being a blue blood Liberal.




Has someone hacked your account IFocus ?? You a blue blood Liberal? Care to share these startling revelations?


----------



## drsmith (19 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



trainspotter said:


> Has someone hacked your account IFocus ?? You a blue blood Liberal? Care to share these startling revelations?



He's holding his breath in anticipation of Labor's re-election to office at the federal level.

That's enough to turn anyone's blood blue.


----------



## McLovin (20 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



drsmith said:


> To me, the first thing Arthur Sinodinus has to explain is the circumstances behind this,
> 
> 
> If he can't, he's just another snout in the public trough.




Isn't AWH a private company?

I'm amazed that someone of his experience didn't apparently investigate who he was working for at AWH.

The depth and scale of Obeid's influence continues to amaze me.


----------



## IFocus (20 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



trainspotter said:


> Has someone hacked your account IFocus ?? You a blue blood Liberal? Care to share these startling revelations?




LOL excuse my poor grammar TS I meant Sinodinus


----------



## dutchie (20 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*

Sinodinus is finished. He should resign from parliament and move on.

Irrespective of the findings of ICAC his reputation is smeared and tainted and there is no recovery.

Whether he is corrupt, greedy, stupid or niave,  it just does not matter now. How can anyone trust him.

$200,000 for 100 hours work. Your in the political game and your not suspicious of this? Give me a break.

Tony, cut him loose and move on. Otherwise its just going to fester and fester.


----------



## dutchie (20 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



trainspotter said:


> Has someone hacked your account IFocus ?? You a blue blood Liberal? Care to share these startling revelations?




Come on IFocus - focus.

We had 6 good years of bagging Labor. Your campaign has just started, so don't take your eye off the ball and make silly little mistakes.


----------



## drsmith (20 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



McLovin said:


> Isn't AWH a private company?
> 
> I'm amazed that someone of his experience didn't apparently investigate who he was working for at AWH.
> 
> The depth and scale of Obeid's influence continues to amaze me.



AWH was effectively charging the publically owned Sydney Water for its exorbitant salaries.


----------



## noco (20 March 2014)

I wonder if there will be a senate inquiry into the Taiwanese $200,000 donation to Rudd.

Comment from Brian:-

Oh dear.  Perhaps Labor elder John Faulkner who jumped in boots and all in an attempt to link Senator Sinodinos to AWH donations to the Liberal party would now like to address the matter of these donations from a Taiwanese source?  Oops.  This chain of donations in both cash and kind have been traced back as far as 2005 and the ALP, faced with corruption enquiries on all fronts have only now identified the problem. Looks as though there was not much difference between Rudd and Gillard after all, at least where adherence to legality is concerned. 

At least Sinodinos worked 100 hours for his dough. 




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...o-rudds-campaign/story-fn59niix-1226859632963

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Macquack (21 March 2014)

noco said:


> At least Sinodinos worked 100 hours for his dough.




100 hours for $200,000, $2000 per hour, not bad money for a scum bag.

*Sinodinos and his mate, that f***ing fascist bastard (Eddie Obeid) come from the same cesspit. Both traitors to their own party faithfull.*

See if you can comprehend that principle, or lack there of?


----------



## IFocus (21 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



dutchie said:


> Come on IFocus - focus.
> 
> We had 6 good years of bagging Labor. Your campaign has just started, so don't take your eye off the ball and make silly little mistakes.





Yeah you guys had some good material to work with but I am thinking this lot will at least do as well still Labor will have a few issues in opposition until they get to a serious position on policy.


----------



## sptrawler (21 March 2014)

*Re: Will Sinodinus give us some relief?*



IFocus said:


> NSW it all started with the Rum Corps and never ended, party affiliation is no boundary to the corruption that exists on Australia's eastern sea board.
> .




Yes come on IFocus, maybe our Eastern States members will bring up the Brian Burke years, as a reminder not to throw stones.lol


----------



## orr (22 March 2014)

Good on ya Arthur.
Ahh the Greeks god luv'em....'The Tragedy, that just keeps on giving'


----------



## drsmith (22 March 2014)

orr said:


> Ahh the Greeks......



Like with their own economy, it was the expensive lifestyle that got him.


----------



## drsmith (3 April 2014)

Sino is in the witness box.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/icac-arthur-sinodinos-fronts-corruption-inquiry-20140402-35yaz.html

It doesn't read well.


----------



## drsmith (3 April 2014)

drsmith said:


> It doesn't read well.



In relation to ministerial position, he currently standing aside on the plank.

An announcement that he'll be formally stepping over the end of that plank I suspect will be one thing he has to say to the media on his way out.


----------



## sydboy007 (3 April 2014)

drsmith said:


> In relation to ministerial position, he currently standing aside on the plank.
> 
> An announcement that he'll be formally stepping over the end of that plank I suspect will be one thing he has to say to the media on his way out.




Considering the legal duty of care he had in regards to his position at AWH, I'd say ASIC needs to be looking at just what exactly he was doing for his $200K a year for roughly 100 hours of work.  His testimony so far makes me think of someone who knew something was not quite right but did his best to avoid finding anything out.

Funny how he's a member of a party that believes the minimum wage is far too high, but is Ok with $5K 2 hour meetings or directors earning $2K per hour of work.


----------



## IFocus (3 April 2014)

drsmith said:


> In relation to ministerial position, he currently standing aside on the plank.
> 
> .




Nice play on words there DR


Still cannot believe he did what he did


----------



## banco (3 April 2014)

The QC assisting ICAC beat the **** out of him on the stand:

ICAC QC to Sinodinis on talking to Leightons man at a party: 'So we'll add 90 secs over G&T to your 45hrs work for $200k pay?'


----------



## drsmith (3 April 2014)

IFocus said:


> Nice play on words there DR
> 
> Still cannot believe he did what he did



He wanted to keep living the high life and that was one way to maintain it.

His decision to subsequently be a politician is even more obtuse given the difficulties that now creates for his party and the current government.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 April 2014)

Sinodinos was regarded as one of the best the Liberal party have to offer.

If that is the standard of the best, what are the rest of them like ?

Useless Liberal Party.


----------



## noco (5 April 2014)

[QUOTE
=SirRumpole;820628]Sinodinos was regarded as one of the best the Liberal party have to offer.

If that is the standard of the best, what are the rest of them like ?

Useless Liberal Party.[/QUOTE


A bit ofF the thread I know.

Swannie, "the goose" was named the best treasurer  in the world, I wonder what the rest of them around the world were like?

Useless Labor Party..ROTFL


----------



## SirRumpole (5 April 2014)

noco said:


> [QUOTE
> =SirRumpole;820628]
> 
> I wonder what the rest of them around the world were like?




You mean the ones that had 12% unemployment ?

ROFL


----------



## noco (5 April 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> You mean the ones that had 12% unemployment ?
> 
> ROFL




That was near the figure under Keating plus interest rates at 17%,


----------



## SirRumpole (5 April 2014)

noco said:


> That was near the figure under Keating plus interest rates at 17%,




Talk about straw men , that was near 30 years ago


----------



## IFocus (6 April 2014)

noco said:


> That was near the figure under Keating plus interest rates at 17%,





Keating broke the back of the inflation cycle in concert with the US treasury that set this country up for its greatest run of proprietary ever.

Noco you are sounding these days very much like a Liberal party staffer have you joined the party?


----------



## noco (6 April 2014)

IFocus said:


> Keating broke the back of the inflation cycle in concert with the US treasury that set this country up for its greatest run of proprietary ever.
> 
> Noco you are sounding these days very much like a Liberal party staffer have you joined the party?




It is me to know and you to find out.

Keating almost made us into a "BANANA REPUBLIC" and that was his own words.....He promised us tax cuts and that was L-A-W law...but then he reneged.....we never received them

And you sound more like a RED RAGGER....maybe a Greenie or a Socialist leftie and rusted on at that.

But once again you have gone off track of this thread....this has nothing to do with Sinodinos.


----------



## banco (6 April 2014)

IFocus said:


> Keating broke the back of the inflation cycle in concert with the US treasury that set this country up for its greatest run of proprietary ever.
> 
> Noco you are sounding these days very much like a Liberal party staffer have you joined the party?




Political staffers have to be in touch with reality and not so one eyed.  They'd be ill served by having noco as a staffer.


----------



## noco (6 April 2014)

banco said:


> Political staffers have to be in touch with reality and not so one eyed.  They'd be ill served by having noco as a staffer.




I would much sooner work for a living and know I have  earned my pay at the end of the day thanks.


----------

